# Nakiska pow day video



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Tain't nothin wrong with Nakiska! lol

When was this? I had a great powder day December 18th, was one of the only people there cause the roads were so bad. Had an absolute blast!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

lol nakiska is ok... if ur from ontario hahahaha jk jk.

it was march 14th.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> lol nakiska is ok... if ur from ontario hahahaha jk jk.
> 
> it was march 14th.


LOL yeah yeah shit it's better than Sunshine, way too many flats at sunshine and you spend all day on the gondola just getting up there :thumbsdown: I've had lots of days where I've gone to Nakiska first thing in the AM, blasted off 10 fast carving laps, and been home by noon. I guess I'm one of the few here that likes steep groomers!?!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

poutanen said:


> LOL yeah yeah shit it's better than Sunshine, way too many flats at sunshine and you spend all day on the gondola just getting up there :thumbsdown: I've had lots of days where I've gone to Nakiska first thing in the AM, blasted off 10 fast carving laps, and been home by noon. I guess I'm one of the few here that likes steep groomers!?!


lol i have an ssv pass.

hey if you wanna ride ski terrain be my guest


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> lol i have an ssv pass.
> 
> hey if you wanna ride ski terrain be my guest


That's the best part of being out here, we've got the options. In Ontario I had to drive 3 hours just to get to a hill with 720 ft vert. A "powder" day was having 3-4" fall on the corduroy laid the night before.

I'm the first to admit I love bombing/carving groomers. I get just as much of a thrill running the main run under the Silver chair at Nakiska first thing in the morning as I do in the back bowls of Lake Louise. The other thing is Nakiskas glades aren't bad, they're obviously nothing like the bigger mountains glades and alpine bowls, but then again the other resorts aren't 1:10 door to door from my house. 

I did have some fun runs at SSV but found for the most part it was overrated. I much prefer the terrain at Lake Louise or Fernie...

Speaking of which I'm heading to Lake Louise tomorrow, supposed to have some decent snow left!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

poutanen said:


> That's the best part of being out here, we've got the options. In Ontario I had to drive 3 hours just to get to a hill with 720 ft vert. A "powder" day was having 3-4" fall on the corduroy laid the night before.
> 
> I'm the first to admit I love bombing/carving groomers. I get just as much of a thrill running the main run under the Silver chair at Nakiska first thing in the morning as I do in the back bowls of Lake Louise. The other thing is Nakiskas glades aren't bad, they're obviously nothing like the bigger mountains glades and alpine bowls, but then again the other resorts aren't 1:10 door to door from my house.
> 
> ...


ya i grew up in ontario i didn't even start boarding for real until last year. I went about 10 times over 5 years before that.

My cousin was ski patrol in london ontario for "boler mountain" so i went there at christmas last year... it was so bad lol.

Im getting a pass for the lake next year, ssv park sucked so bad this year.

Im headin out to the lake tomorrow, one of my buddies wants to hit the airbag again.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> ya i grew up in ontario i didn't even start boarding for real until last year. I went about 10 times over 5 years before that.
> 
> My cousin was ski patrol in london ontario for "boler mountain" so i went there at christmas last year... it was so bad lol.
> 
> ...


I grew up riding Mount St. Louis and Blue Mountain, not bad actually if you're into carving. The parks there are actually pretty damn good too. About 15 years ago when I spent all my time in parks, Blue had a super pipe, a 1/4 pipe, as well as everything from rollers to boxes to massive jumps.

Is the LL airbag open to the public? I gotta hit that tomorrow if it is!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya $10 bucks to get the pass and i think you can use it for a food voucher or something.

I skied talisman a couple times growing up and that was all the snow stuff i did till i moved west. Im sure the parks are decent back in ON.


----------

